# Gewinnversprechen 0190803394



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2004)

Ich habe heute einen Anruf erhalten. 
Automatisiert wurde mir mitgetteilt dass ich 3000 Euro oder einen Sachpreis im Wert von 1500 Euro, wenn man oben genannte Nummer anwählt.
Welche Firma dahinter steckt, wurde nicht gesagt.
Ich habe natürlich nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## Bremsklotz (8 Oktober 2004)

Laut Regtp Suche ist das die deutsche Telekom.

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html


----------



## technofreak (8 Oktober 2004)

der direkte Link zum 0190er Suchdienst 
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp

RegTP 0190 Suchergebnis 

Die vermietet aber nur die Nummer.


----------

